# 1990-94 allez epic carbon



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey, im looking at a retro carbon road bike. But my question is being that its carbon i hesitate slightly i have not had a carbon bike before and im going to inspect every inch of it tonight. So i guess the question is buyer beware?, or should i stop worrying and embrace carbon as the kick ass super material that it is.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are some threads worth reading:

Some Specialized history

specialized allez epic 1992 carbon

Good luck


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I think they hold up fine. I've also heard that those early Carbon Allez have a rather lack luster ride to them. Look cool though! MTB version is great!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I had a carbon Epic Allez with aluminum lugs, was actually a fantastic ride but like many of those early Epic's it had galvanic corrosion around the lugs. I would recommend finding a monocoque frame or something more modern.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

IMO that's the writing cheques it couldn't cash era for carbon. I wouldn't spend bike-like money on it (good meal-like money, maybe) when there are dentists with upgrade-itis letting their Cervelos, etc. go for a fraction of what they paid for them. Road bike sister site might have more to say.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input, i studied the frame very closely. Components and such and everything is in great condition, few light scratches on the frame and i got it for the price i wanted. Other then the rims needing to be trued up its a great ride.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

The really early epics with the chromed lugs (not brushed aluminun lugs) were the ones that seems had the corrosion problem. Ive been riding one of these for bikes for 5 years now and the ride is very nice, plus the look of it is classic. Its a 5-10 times a year bike, but i enjoy looking at it all the same. 

Bill


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Here are a couple of shots of mine. With period correct 600 ultegra groupo


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey nice bike, what year?. the one i just picked up is identical... although not quite as pristine looking.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

It's around a 88-91. After that they started doing painting on the frames. Like I said, first frames had shiny chrome like lugs. Those were pretty as heck, but also had all the galvanic croision issues. Then they went to the brushed/kinda dull lugs. After that I remember both red frames and blue frames. 
I really lucked out on the group. A guy was selling everything I needed on eBay and no one bid so for 210 dollars I got everything but pedals, it all was perfect under a coat of road grime, cleaned and lubed and it runs fantastic. 

Bill


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice looking bike..Good job.


----------

